# foot cramps anybody??



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Ok, I admit this sounds wierd but here goes. Does anybody get foot cramps or their feet hurt when walking barefoot? It seems sometimes my feet really hurt but walking causes cramps or painful joints. My hips also hurt and on my back where you have the back "dimples" hurts really bad. Also upper arms in the fleshy part. I swear if you grip me there I'd kill ya! this is the pits, but I did get a name of a rheumatologist (forgive spelling but fingers aren't real coordinated right now). I don't understand the connection with rheumatism tho. Can somebody explain that please.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Genny,I can get that feeling in my feet too...I have more cramp in different parts of my body now, than I had before. And talk about weird, since a couple of months I get cramps in my lips!







That`s weird! Probably it have to do with our muscles and nerves being messed up...There is a neuro peptid called Substance P, and this controls our pain. In FMS patients there are to much of substance P and that is why we feel such pain if someone touches you or if we bump in to something. /Mio


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I get cramps in my feet especially with plantar extension like you would have when you are lying on your back in bed. It is like I have to immediatly flex it or place it flat on the floor. My toes are what is extremely sensitive on me. The slightest bump like stubbing them or anything falling or stepping on top of them sends me reeling with pain - ouch that smarts big time. It is somewhat the same with my fingertips. In fact, pain in my hands and feet upon awakening in the morning is what first brought me to a rheumatologist. My mother encouraged me to go, as she thought it might be rheumatoid arthritis.I think what we call FMS is what they used to call muscular rheumatism years ago. Remember granny's rheumatis medicine on the Beverly Hill Billies? Rheumatism is thought to have some auto-immune problems and Fibro is listed on some auto-immune sites.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, everyone!I'm sitting here with a MEGA migraine and waiting for the Imitrex to "kick" in---hopefully; so I thought I'd finally connect onto the board and try to catch up on things. It's been a hectic summer----actually a mind-bending year for me with all the changes and I can't seem to get into any one familiar pattern. Anyone know what I'm talking about?! Anyway, enough of my "babble".Just wanted to let you know that I have experienced horrible cramping in my feet for years. Mine seems to catch me in the arch of the foot more. I can just be sitting there doing nothing, and I'll get one. But, 9 times out of 10 I'll get one of those "buggers" when I'm spread prone on the exam table waiting for that %#$&* exam to be over!! And I also have really bad leg cramps---nightly. Seems like I'm so tense (more like the muscles harden on me) and then when I try to stretch or move it's another excruciating cramp that forces me to fly out of bed and walk it off. And---believe me---flying out of bed is no easy fete for us FM'rs.!!Hope everyone is doing okay.Karen


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2001)

Goodmorning/Afternoon to all:I have recently had some extreme pain in my feet and a burning pain in my legs. I couldn't get out of bed in the morning it was so intense. I had some x-rays and blood tests for Lupus and Arthritis and am off to have a "nuclear test" in a couple of weeks. Dr. gave me "Celebrex" once a day 200 and it seems to be doing the trick. Feet still hurt and Dr. believes could be heel spurs? Anyone have similar experiences and especially the Burning feeling like Heat in my legs is especially worrying me.







Smile!Katharine


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2001)

My feet are stinging and burning all the time. Swell at night. Can't sleep from it. They only hurt in the toes and balls of the feet. Are not red or inflamed. Just painful. I had thought it was from my back but the Neurosurgeon said the back wasn't the problem there. Then 4 people in my family, 2 daughters, 1 sister and her dau., all came up with fibroneuralgia. One daugher has Lupus. They are testing the other one for Berchets Syndrome. That is nasty.Now I am wondering of that is my problem. Fibro. Sunny


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I read online today that the bottom of the foot is a tender point for some with Fibro.


----------

